# 2x10" speaker suggestions



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I recently acquired a Fender Deluxe Reverb head and subsequently had a 2x10" open back cab made by Derrick Bell pictured below (He does fantastic work by the way!)
The sound I'd like to closely emulate is what I heard in a classic 60's Vibrolux amp. Needless to say I'm only expecting to be able to get only so far in that quest with what I have but that said what 2x10" speakers should I get to approach that sound? I describe it as bell-like chime with creamy goodness suitable for blues or rockin' blues.
I am somewhat on a budget so I'd like to keep the speaker cost at not much more than $100 per. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Eminence Legend 1058 
I replaced a blown speaker in a vintage amp awhile back with one of these....sounds like it might be what U R looking for. It comes in a 16 ohm option....


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Mystery Eminence speakers.
Brand new guitar speaker, 16 ohms, 10 " | amps, pedals | Markham / York Region | Kijiji


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Hammerhands said:


> Mystery Emminence speakers.
> Brand new guitar speaker, 16 ohms, 10 " | amps, pedals | Markham / York Region | Kijiji


I get my best results from mystery speakers.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

BF V-Lux tone is in large part thanks to C10Ns, but you probably won't find vintage Jensens in your budget, so how about a mismatched pair? Something like an Eminence Lil Buddy (10" version of a Cannabis Rex - ideal for warming up a brittle amp) & the chime from a Weber Blue Dog might complement each other nicely.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Roryfan said:


> BF V-Lux tone is in large part thanks to C10Ns, but you probably won't find vintage Jensens in your budget, so how about a mismatched pair? Something like an Eminence Lil Buddy (10" version of a Cannabis Rex - ideal for warming up a brittle amp) & the chime from a Weber Blue Dog might complement each other nicely.


Doesn't Weber have a close approximate of vintage Jensen? That would be what I would go for.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Ask Derrick to make you a 1x12 baffle and put a Scumnico in it. It will cost you a bit more than $200 but it will sound glorious.

Have I mentioned I don't like 10" speakers? 

The Fender Blueframe (Eminence Alnico) that was in the Headstrong was the nicest 10" I've heard.

https://i.imgur.com/Npw25Z4.jpg

Fender Speaker 10" 8 ohm 30 watt Vintage Blue Alnico 0994810001


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

davetcan said:


> The Fender Blueframe (Eminence Alnico) that was in the Headstrong was the nicest 10" I've heard.












@Hamstrung ...These were the speakers I was actually trying to remember. 

I think these (at QComponents) are basically the same as the Blueframes but only seem to be available in 8 ohms (??) and are $113.00 + tax each.
Eminence LEGEND 1028K - Guitar Speakers|10" Guitar Speakers


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

if your going for another baffle, why not think out of the box and get a 12" and 10 "...
I did that and it worked out just fine.
G.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

https://www.thegearpage.net/board/i...minence-blue-frame-alnico-10-speaker.1779287/



greco said:


> @Hamstrung ...These were the speakers I was actually trying to remember.
> 
> I think these (at QComponents) are basically the same as the Blueframes but only seem to be available in 8 ohms (??) and are $113.00 + tax each.
> Eminence LEGEND 1028K - Guitar Speakers|10" Guitar Speakers


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> Doesn't Weber have a close approximate of vintage Jensen? That would be what I would go for.


I was afraid of blowing the original speakers in my '66 Vibrolux so I put in a pair of Weber's take on a P10Q. Ugh. They were very dull & lifeless in comparison, the original C10Ns went back in right away (I just don't turn the amp past noon).

Once had a Vibro King that was loaded with Weber Californias - got it from a country player that was trying to increase clean headroom - he acquiesced & got a Super Reverb. Excellent cleans & held together nicely when pushed, one of those might work well with something else. I'm a big fan of the complexity of 2 differently-voiced speakers & how the various frequencies complement each other. 

The Blue Dog suggestion was in response to the OP's request for "chime", but if you can find a Celestion Gold I know you'd be very happy. Sparkle & chime without being harsh, they break up nicely & don't fart out like the RI Jensens. 10s are less, so if you can find them used they might not be as far over your budget as you might think.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

davetcan said:


> Have I mentioned I don't like 10" speakers?


Booooo! I love the punchy bottom end of a pair of decent 10s, such a key part of that "Fender" sound.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

The issue going new or used is that you'll require a pair of 4 or 16 ohm speakers to meet the DR's 8-ohm out, which will likely limit your choices.

If you were willing to run a 4-ohm load, my absolute best recommendation for real vintage goodness would be a pair of SF-period Fender/CTS AlNiCos. Without fail, every time I've passed a pair along (usually to a VR owner), they've gotten back to me to say they FINALLY have the vintage sound they've been chasing.

Otherwise, as Jason pointed out, Celestion Golds would be your best best (though not within budget)


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

A bit more info. Feeling is that they can be ordered in 16 ohm but I'm sure the guys at Q components could confirm.

https://www.thegearpage.net/board/i...eminence-1028k-alnico-speakers.1816238/page-2


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

StevieMac said:


> The issue going new or used is that you'll require a pair of 4 or 16 ohm speakers to meet the DR's 8-ohm out, which will likely limit your choices.
> 
> If you were willing to run a 4-ohm load, my absolute best recommendation for real vintage goodness would be a pair of SF-period Fender/CTS AlNiCos. Without fail, every time I've passed a pair along (usually to a VR owner), they've gotten back to me to say they FINALLY have the vintage sound they've been chasing.
> 
> Otherwise, as Jason pointed out, Celestion Golds would be your best best (though not within budget)


My Weber Z Matcher was the best 100 bucks I ever spent on amp gear. I don't have to worry about impedance at all anymore. I buy speakers whenever there's a good deal. 

I've got a single 8 ohm Jensen in my 2 ohm Super and a single 16ohm C.Rex in my 8 ohm Princeton, and a single 16 Ohm Lady Luck for my 8 ohm Pine.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

davetcan said:


> A bit more info. Feeling is that they can be ordered in 16 ohm but I'm sure the guys at Q components could confirm.
> 
> https://www.thegearpage.net/board/i...eminence-1028k-alnico-speakers.1816238/page-2


I don't believe the 102*k can be ordered in 16-ohm. I'm not sure Emi ever produced that one in 16, which is a real shame, because I'd definitely recommend it for VR tone.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey guys....while we're on the topic of speakers..... I have a number of Fender baskets/frames, most are 12" a few 10's (alnico) and from late 60's to mid 70's. 
I have been contemplating tossing them for a few years now but I just can't bring myself to seeing these in a scrap pile!
I would imagine Santon Audio or someone out there would have kits. I do recones myself but I'm not interested in refurbishing these ones. 
If anyone is interested and wants 'em...they're yours for the taking.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I have the 63 reissue Vibroverb Brownface which originally had the 2x10 oxfords butoriginal owner upgraded to the legend 1028k's. 

Derrick Bell made me a 2 x 12 and I put an eminence wizard and a eminence governor. Sounds night and day better the 2 legends. These are their takes on the celestion v30 and a greenback


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I don't have much experience with 10" speakers, but I had good luck with my WGS speakers.
Just throwing the option out there, they have some decent prices.

American Vintage | Warehouse Guitar Speakers

British Invasion | Warehouse Guitar Speakers


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

double post


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I decided to go with the Eminence 10516 speakers partially for budget and partially for convenience as Q Components is about 5 min from my house! Unfortunately my back is out again so I won't have a chance to try them out till this clears up. Grrr!


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Hamstrung said:


> I decided to go with the Eminence 10516 speakers partially for budget and partially for convenience as Q Components is about 5 min from my house! Unfortunately my back is out again so I won't have a chance to try them out till this clears up. Grrr!


Sorry to hear about your back issues. Regarding the speakers, I think you'll be quite pleased with the 10516s. They're very much in the vein of a C10N so they should sound great. Enjoy!


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Well, I've had a chance to give these speakers and new cab a proper living room run. Once I got the wiring correct (out of phase at first attempt) they sound great! I'll give them the band treatment tomorrow at higher volumes. So far I like em alot!


----------

